# Aurora FROG model kit



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all there is a good find on Ebay - an unbuilt Aurora FROG kit..going quite cheap as well!!....




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vintage-Aurora-plastic-model-kit-frog-1966-boxed-/280509799794?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_ToysGames_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item414fafdd72


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Ian...The word must be out that these just may be re done in the not so distant future...
2 Frogs in as many weeks...Hmmm 
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mcdee my thoughts exactly!... never seen so many for sale!.. have you ever done this kit before?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't believe it......:freak:


Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When these first came out in the 1960s', I remember seeing them stacked high on the model shelf, and that's pretty much where they stayed...
along side them were kits like the Forgotten Prisoner and the Blood Thirsty Pirates and that's where my money went, Yeah to this 13 year old a New kit depicting a rotting Skeleton as opposed to a cartoon of a frog was really no contest. I also remember both the Frog kit and the Castle Creatures' Vampire both in the Bargain bin for 25 cents each! and STILL didn't buy them!!! The only one I saw built up was the Vampire that my buddys' sister got as a Christmas present (from the bargain bin)...I guess us guys were too cool to buy a girlie kit like that
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I don't believe it......:freak:
> 
> 
> Chris.


.....a little deja-vu Chris?....
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Bright green- I think it might be a Dutch kit!!

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I didn't remember ever hearing or seeing that anyone said this kit would be re-issued...unless you are talking as "wishful thinking"...

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

IanWilkinson said:


> ..going quite cheap as well!!..


Not now it's not.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'll check this out when I get home. Can't look at ebay at work - it's blocked out.:drunk:
Anyway, I have this kit in the box and also have the frog figure builtup by himself. I kind of like this kit.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Apparently, the intent was two-fold: try to get girls a bit more involved in modeling (the kind WE do, not the anorexic variety), and to try and grab the educational market. Neither of these motives ever worked very well, but they kept trying at Aurora....

By the way, ARE there any female modellers on this forum?!? 

Or ever?

My wife keeps threatening to go get a muscle car kit and do it....

Doc


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Just had a quick look on Ebay and the Frog is up to £122.00!!!... serious money now!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now it's getting interesting...I wonder what this will go for?
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I didn't remember ever hearing or seeing that anyone said this kit would be re-issued...unless you are talking as "wishful thinking"...
> 
> MMM


Probably more 'wishful thinking' than not...I think I read about it as it was mentioned in passing with the release of Zorro and the Pirates...
In all honesty nothing would surprise me anymore, as I never thought I'd see the day that Wonder Woman, MOTM Creature, Big Frankie, the Moonbus, Confederate Raider etc would be re-released......
....so the Frog and the Vampire.... not that huge of a leap...never say never 
Mcdee


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

In all honesty nothing would surprise me anymore, as I never thought I'd see the day that Wonder Woman, MOTM Creature, Big Frankie, the Moonbus, Confederate Raider etc would be re-released......
....so the Frog and the Vampire.... not that huge of a leap...never say never 
Mcdee[/QUOTE]

I could see these being reissued around Halloween,the Vampire fits in nicely with that day,The Frog maybe more as a jest.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I just laid 147.00 gbps, got out bidded, didnt go higher, I have 2 frogs, but not in that color of plastic.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I do......................................now.
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW at the end the Frog went for £170 GBP!.. lot of money!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Congrats Denis, glad you got it.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW at the end the Frog went for £170 GBP!.. lot of money!


 
Its very rare especially a boxed kit.

randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry you missed out Randy but you know it's gone to a great home!
CONGRATULATIONS DENIS!!:woohoo:
I'm absolutely stoked for you!! Another super rare Aurora in your collection!

Chris


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got home from work...Caught that I had won the kit at about 5 pm at work when I hopped on the puter for a minute...now I've got both of them(Castle Creatures Kits) unbuilt in the box as soon as I get it I'll put it in one of those Box Art Protectors I got from Dr.Syn a couple of years ago, and post a few pictures :thumbsup: Yeah I'm pretty stoked final cost $258.00...170.00 pounds...
I've seen them go for more...
Mcdee
PS...Thanks for the tip Ian !!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey McDee - is your other Frog the metallic green that the original Creature was molded in?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

No its molded in a lime green

randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Chris...The first one hasn't arrived here yet, but the pictures I've seen sure look that way ...I will take pictures of it when it gets here and post them before I ship it to Australia, should be here early next week:thumbsup:, 
The one I just snagged looks to be almost a lime green...oddly enough the Vampire kits of the same series (as I know you know Castle Creatures) varied in color from the European version, (Mustard-Tan) to the American Version... (Fleshy-Tan)...Right Chris (Auroranut) ?
Mcdee:wave:

Didn't see your post before I posted this Randy...Yeah the one I got today looks to be Lime-green, but the one from last week was I believe like the Original Creature...is this right Randy?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's right Denis.:thumbsup:
The Vampire in my collection is the Dutch version with a fold-up box (same as the European issues of the knights) and is molded in a dark yellowish plastic.
I could be wrong but I'd imagine the Frog that Denis just scored is the Dutch version. It'll be interesting to see how the box is made....

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Hi Chris...The first one hasn't arrived here yet, but the pictures I've seen sure look that way ...I will take pictures of it when it gets here and post them before I ship it to Australia, should be here early next week:thumbsup:,
> The one I just snagged looks to be almost a lime green...oddly enough the Vampire kits of the same series (as I know you know Castle Creatures) varied in color from the European version, (Mustard-Tan) to the American Version... (Fleshy-Tan)...Right Chris (Auroranut) ?
> Mcdee:wave:
> 
> Didn't see your post before I posted this Randy...Yeah the one I got today looks to be Lime-green, but the one from last week was I believe like the Original Creature...is this right Randy?


Yes correct, my canadian Frog is not metallic green, its just a dark green.But I had a metallic green canadian frog.

this frog is just green.










Vampire in flesh tan.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










btw I will be painting the frog after the kidd project.Isnt collecting fun? lol you just cant have one, you need em all lol lol.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

here is chris frog, a different green, looks metallic like the creature.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1966-Au...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0=&hash=item4cef596b84=


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...Thanks for all this info Randy and Chris :thumbsup:
Yeah the construction of the box will be interesting indeed...and Randy, you are 100% right about "wanting them all"...we must really be crazy:freak:
Man I'm that way with the Aurora Guillotine...























Yeah even the Polar Lights version signed by Tom Lowe...
...and now I'm craving the New one with Glow in the Dark pieces
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice TINE collection, I love that kit also, i only have one at this time.Heck I love em all lol.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There is something about varients that, to me, are very desireible...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this email from the seller...
Many thanks will ship on Tuesday as we are on a public holiday this weekend and no post will go anywhere until Tuesday .Will package well and post so you have to sign for it .Thanks Nigel.
...So I'm guessing 7 to 10 days for arrival starting Tuesday 
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes doesnt take long, I order big motorcycle kits from japan, takes less than 10 working days.

Randy


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Mcdee, Michael here. Chris(Auroranut) saw my Aurora guillotine a while ago and said that it was a different color to any that you had. Is there a variety of kit colors or is this maybe just one produced outside the US. Mine is a light tan in color and on the underside of the base is a date of 1964, an Aurora symbol and the words AURORA PLASTICS CORP. I bought it off another collector years ago and there were pieces missing and there was no box, so it is difficult to identify the source.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Most guillotines canadian and USA versions were molded in a light tan, uk versions were in a mustard colour.Almost the same colour of plastic as odd job.

randy


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mcdee - so glad you got the Frog kit!.. and yes its one of our many bank holidays this monday!..please can you post some images when you recieve the kit!..many thanks.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Mcdee - so glad you got the Frog kit!.. and yes its one of our many bank holidays this monday!..please can you post some images when you recieve the kit!..many thanks.


I'd be happy to Ian :thumbsup:
....and Randy thanks for clearing up the question on the color differences...I'm at work today and can't get to a computer very often...
(gotta pay for all these kits somehow )
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Glow In The Dark Guillotine !!!*



mcdougall said:


> ] Yeah even the Polar Lights version signed by Tom Lowe...
> ...and now I'm craving the New one with Glow in the Dark pieces
> Mcdee


Just dug up some info on the new PL Guillotine...
The Guillotine. This is one of Tom Lowe’s favorite kits. Just like the Munsters and Hunchback, this kit will also feature a glow box with optional glow parts. In addition to that feature, we’re making a couple minor tweaks to the tool and including some magnets so the kit can function like the real thing. Watch you fingers…

This varient is going to be cool :thumbsup: magnets hold his head on until the blade falls...(when I was a kid I used wax}......and glow parts....I wonder which parts???
Mcdee
PS apologies for going off topic.....but you know me.....easily side tracked....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the idea of magnets for the victim!:thumbsup:
It'd be cool if the blade was weighted too...

Chris.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Previous post about this was confused, vis-a-vis educational value. I had conflated this humorous kit with the educational one Aurora was involved with (perhaps just in the planning stages, iirc).


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Big question. I'm looking at my frog in the box and he's a different color then my built-up frog. It's that ivory skin color just like The Vampire kit is. So what is the difference with the two colors of my Frogs? The box says West Hempstead, NY.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Ivory Vampire? I have only seen them in flesh-tan color as seen in my pics.
I have seen light tan plastic frogs also, though they were a testshot maybe/

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chinxy...Could you post some Pictures of these ???
Man I'd love to see them :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - here's a quick pic. I need to find a place to upload all my pic's. 



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for posting chinxy, that color is very cool.


Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks... looking forward to the other pictures :thumbsup:
I always thought it was only done in green....
You ever see anything like this Randy? Chris?
Mcdee


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

As to the differing colors, according to Bruegman's Aurora book, "The Frog" should be in green, and "The Vampire" is in flesh. There is no indication of any Frog in flesh; one wonders if you have an even rarer kit than you suspected...

The Aurora plant was moved to West Hempstead, NY in 1954. 44 Cherry Valley Rd. The place was torn down not too long ago, actually.

Maybe they just didn't have the green plastic pellets when they made the run on yours?

Not sure where any more info would be found...

Doc


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, I'm not too sure mate. We know about the Vampire being molded in 2 different colours from 2 different continents.... I have a feeling it's the same deal with the Frogs.
I remember when I was a kid having the Glow Mummy molded in grey that was bought from our LHS. For Christmas that year I got a Glow Mummy from an English relative and it was black. 
I believe the European kits were imported for a while but Aurora Netherlands started importing molds and molding them themselves?......
Do you know where the boxed Frog was made? If not no biggie. You'll know as soon as you have it....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> Ivory Vampire? I have only seen them in flesh-tan color as seen in my pics.
> Randy


 Here's a pic of the Dutch kit in the raw plastic (tacked together for the pic).










Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

....and in comparison here is the USA version...

















I guess it boils down to whatever color was handy...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

These 2 are the only colours I've seen. I wonder if there are others out there????

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I like to show my rare canadian 420 kit same colour of plastic but reverse on pieces, i dont want to waste time to post if no one is inetrested.

Randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course we're interested Randy!! 
What do you mean by reverse on pieces??
As soon as I can get to it I'll post a pic of the Dutch box. It's very different construction wise to the North American boxes...

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> Of course we're interested Randy!!
> What do you mean by reverse on pieces??
> As soon as I can get to it I'll post a pic of the Dutch box. It's very different construction wise to the North American boxes...
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris

The cyclops, cave, the robinsons is tan colour plastic in usa version

Canadian version has thes parts in silver grey instead. The canadian version is very rare.

As a kid my 419 was molded in silver grey not tan.

I will post pics tomorrow, Hockey game is starting soon lol.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ladies and Gentleman....
........I give you.....

.............Lloyd & Floyd











Got the Frog kit in the Post tonight when I got home from work...
...All the way from the U.K.

















As you can see the color difference is quite drastic...




























Even the boxes vary in width...








Glad it made it here in one piece....
Now to ship Floyd to Australia:thumbsup:
Wish me luck 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wishing you and Chris and Floyd all the luck in the world on this voyage, Denis ol' pal!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


>


AARRGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
Mines a serial killer????????!!!!!!!????:freak::freak::freak:

Chris.:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, it's great to see 2 boxed kits together! I bet that's not a sight that's seen too often....
Congratulations on having the complete set mate and thank you and Marko again for helping me complete my set!!
I owe you both BIG TIME!!!

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Denis, great pics, thanks for posting. That is a nice collection you got there. I love seeing all the variants and getting the new info. And tell Chris he owes us nothing!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm green with envy. (Sorry, couldn't resist).

Thanks for posting the pics, McDee.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic Kit !!.. there was an original Bear and cub kit on ebay last week as well, all boxed and unmade.. that went for around £70!... dont know if thats the going rate for one??


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I have one & posted it twice on Ebay with no bidders!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> I have one & posted it twice on Ebay with no bidders!


The Frog or the Black Bear kit?

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

IanWilkinson said:


> Fantastic Kit !!.. there was an original Bear and cub kit on ebay last week as well, all boxed and unmade.. that went for around £70!... dont know if thats the going rate for one??


 
There was also a built-up Black Bear kit, with the tree and signboard but missing the two cubs, on ebay a couple of weeks ago, and I got it for £1.50 or 99p, plus postage. I have the kit as a built-up already but as I broke the base in half while stripping it down, I needed this second one to give me a replacement base.


----------



## wonderpig (Nov 14, 2012)

*Aurora Model Kit of The Frog*

I see one on Ebay....wants $100....so far.....

dark green plastic....13 X 5 1/2 X 2 1/2 inch box


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a link to your auction Wonderpig 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mode...155677764?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item337de7d644

What color is the plastic?
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Another question ...Is the Box a regular Longbox or is it the Thinbox?
I'm looking for a regular size box (Longbox)
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wonderpig said:


> I see one on Ebay....wants $100....so far.....
> 
> dark green plastic....13 X 5 1/2 X 2 1/2 inch box


Hmmmm I see you've edited your post to answer my question...Regular Box...
Good...that's what I'm looking for...
I've already got the thinbox








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...one can never have too many frogs....
I hope you score it Denis. It'd be great for you to be able to grab a standard kit to compliment your variant.

Chris.


----------

